#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Lista negra de sites

## juniovitorino

Olá pessoal tudo bem? É o seguinte um amigo me disse que já viu mas não sabe onde uma lista de sites que podemos adicionar no nossos servidores para que se bloqueie o acesso, tipo uma lista negra de sites pornográficos, pedofilia e outros. Alguém já viu isso ou tenha esse arquivo ai para me arrumar?

----------


## mastellaro

Amigao, tenho essa lista de sites que contem Spywares, tem muita coisa hein

vou verificar e ver se encontro a lista de sites pornográficos q eu tinha ( eu mudei meu proxy, agora é Deny All ) por isso nao tenho mais...guentae

a lista dos sites com spy: 
http://br.geocities.com/g_sienna/linux/blacklistspy.txt

----------


## juniovitorino

Hum nossa cara brigadão, tipo vê se acha o de sites pornográficos ai fanzendo um favor.

Mas aqui como funciona essa parada de deny all, que você não precisa de lista de sites bloqueados?

----------


## mastellaro

Deny All funciona da seguinte maneira:
Se vc utiliza proxy com Deny all, vc está bloqueando todo o acesso à internet, aí voce só libera o essencial, sacou?? nao precisa ficar bloqueando essa lista de site.
Caso vc use proxy transparente, dá para vc fazer um Deny all, liberar o essencial pra galera, e atribuir o ip do dono da empresa ( esse tem q acessar todos os sites, nao adianta bloquear, é rolo pra vc ) pra acessar tudo... é muito simples, se quiser fazer a gente ajuda.

flw

----------


## juniovitorino

Hum, saquei cara mas tipo aqui não ia rolar muito, porque é uma faculdade saca cara a galera do laboratório faz pesquisa mas valew.

----------


## wasley

Tenho essa lista de sites porno!

Espero que ajude

Abraços

----------


## juniovitorino

Valeu cara obrigado, vai ajudar sim? :-D

----------

